# عمــــل اللــــه



## happy angel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*عمــــل اللــــه





مايراه الناس نقمة يراه الله نعمة ، ومايراه الناس موتآ يجعله الله سبب حياة ومجد . فما اعظم اعمال الله الذى يحول الشر الذى يحاك لنا إلى خير .. " يحملون حيات وإن شربوا شيئآ مميتآ لا يضرهم " (مر18:16) .

اننا موضوع حبه وعنايته وما ابعد طرقه عن الفحص والاستقصاء، فالرياح المضادة يحولها للنجاة ولا شئ يستحيل عليه، إذ ان البحر والريح يطيعانه ، وجميع امورنا هى صدرت من عند القدير الذى بيده امرنا، ولا توجد قوة تقدر ان تعطل او تمنع اوامر العلى. فمن ذا الذى قال فكان وهو لم يأمر ...

حينما نجتاز فى النار يدخلنا إلى الراحة ، وحينما تشتد الأنواء والأعاصير يأتى بنا إلى ميناء هادئة ميناء الخلاص ، وحينما نقيد تصير القيود لحمايتنا " فما أعظم اعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت "( مز24:104).

فلا نندم لحظة واحدة على مايبدو لنا انه قد فاتنا، لان عمل الله حى فينا وقد رأيناها واختبرناه ونشهد به وقد عمل به ، ولا يمكن ان ننسى هباته الروحية التى لثباتنا وان ابينا السماوى الكلى القدرة والكمال هو الممسك بنا بل هو الذى يحيينا، لم يتركنا فارغين ولم يعوزنا شئ من اعمال كرامته حتى نخلص بقوته ونبلغ المواعيد والمقاصد العتيدة المذخرة لنا فيه .

لقد جعل الابدية فى قلوبنا حتى ندرك اعمالها التى عملها من اجلنا من البداية إلى النهاية (جا 11:3) وهو الذى جاء إلينا لكى يجعلنا به وفيه نربح الغلبة والخلاص ، وبه ننتقل من الفساد إلى عدم الفساد ومن الهوان إلى المجد ومن الضعف إلى القوة . يسرع لمعونتنا وبسبب محبته للبشر صنع عمل التدبير ليخلصنا برحمته، ويعطينا صورة السماوى .. وبقدر مانثق فيه ونتحد به تنفتح امامنا ابواب مراحمه وندخل إلى منازل كثيرة (يو 2:14 ) .

وبقدر مانقبل اعماله ونتجاوب معها بقدر ماتفتح لنا ابواب اكثر فأكثر .. مئات منازل تقود إلى مئات منازل بعدها.. ونصير اغنياء فى الخيرات الكاملة . وعلى قدر مايزداد غنانا على قدر مانؤتمن ونرث ..*​


----------



## just girl (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*تحتاج النفس المجهدة للحضور مراراً لقراءة هذه الكلمات.. 

وانا سأعود مراراً لاننى أحب ان ارى الله فى هذه الكلمات..

حملتى لنا الكثير من الصفاء والتعزيات.. وتذكرنا معاً كل الهبات..

أنا أحبك يارب لانك أحببتنا ورحمتنا واشفقت علينا وعضدتنا وازرتنا وسترتنا وحفظتنا وباركتنا لانك أنت أحببتنا

لانك أنت رب السموات

شكراً حبيبتى كاتبة الموضوع بارك الله كل ايام حياتك.. .*


----------



## النهيسى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> *اننا  موضوع حبه وعنايته وما ابعد طرقه عن الفحص والاستقصاء، فالرياح المضادة  يحولها للنجاة ولا شئ يستحيل عليه، إذ ان البحر والريح يطيعانه ، وجميع  امورنا هى صدرت من عند القدير الذى بيده امرنا، ولا توجد قوة تقدر ان تعطل  او تمنع اوامر العلى. فمن ذا الذى قال فكان وهو لم يأمر*



*شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
ربنا يباركك اختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## angil sky (14 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ورااائع
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب
محبتك يا غاليه​


----------



## sparrow (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*اننا موضوع حبه وعنايته وما ابعد طرقه عن الفحص والاستقصاء، فالرياح المضادة يحولها للنجاة ولا شئ يستحيل عليه، إذ ان البحر والريح يطيعانه ، وجميع امورنا هى صدرت من عند القدير الذى بيده امرنا، ولا توجد قوة تقدر ان تعطل او تمنع اوامر العلى. فمن ذا الذى قال فكان وهو لم يأمر ...

حينما نجتاز فى النار يدخلنا إلى الراحة ، وحينما تشتد الأنواء والأعاصير يأتى بنا إلى ميناء هادئة ميناء الخلاص ، وحينما نقيد تصير القيود لحمايتنا " فما أعظم اعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت "( مز24:104).*


*امين يارب*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك *


----------



## zezza (15 سبتمبر 2011)

> لم يتركنا فارغين ولم يعوزنا شئ من اعمال كرامته حتى نخلص بقوته ونبلغ المواعيد والمقاصد العتيدة المذخرة لنا فيه .


*اد ايه ربنا حنين و بيحبنا رغم خطيتنا 
شكرا ماما هابى على كلماتك المعزية الجميلة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

just girl قال:


> *تحتاج النفس المجهدة للحضور مراراً لقراءة هذه الكلمات..
> 
> وانا سأعود مراراً لاننى أحب ان ارى الله فى هذه الكلمات..
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا
> ربنا يباركك اختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> موضوع جميل ورااائع
> الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب
> محبتك يا غاليه​


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *اننا موضوع حبه وعنايته وما ابعد طرقه عن الفحص والاستقصاء، فالرياح المضادة يحولها للنجاة ولا شئ يستحيل عليه، إذ ان البحر والريح يطيعانه ، وجميع امورنا هى صدرت من عند القدير الذى بيده امرنا، ولا توجد قوة تقدر ان تعطل او تمنع اوامر العلى. فمن ذا الذى قال فكان وهو لم يأمر ...
> 
> حينما نجتاز فى النار يدخلنا إلى الراحة ، وحينما تشتد الأنواء والأعاصير يأتى بنا إلى ميناء هادئة ميناء الخلاص ، وحينما نقيد تصير القيود لحمايتنا " فما أعظم اعمالك يارب كلها بحكمة صنعت "( مز24:104).*
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (2 نوفمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *اد ايه ربنا حنين و بيحبنا رغم خطيتنا
> شكرا ماما هابى على كلماتك المعزية الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2012)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك*​


----------

